# Havne't used the Touchpad for awhile. What is the newest best android out for it?



## Bronto (Nov 20, 2012)

Also links to what programs I should use to flash and stuff now... Again haven't done this for a little while.
Looking for the newest/mostly stable build.

Also my touchpad has always had the battery problem where if it drains it has problems booting. Has this been fixed?

Thanks All!


----------



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

It's hard to answer your question because a lot of people in this Forum have different opinions about that..

For me ist the most stable Version the CM Nightly from 20121118

http://get.cm/get/jenkins/13083/cm-9-20121118-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip

If you are searching for the newest experimental Version you should check the CM10 Preview threat!
(But in my opinion it's not ready for daily use.....but has it's advantages. It's very fast)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-cyanogenmod10-preview-4-with-sound-updated-11162012/


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

CM9- The "up-to-date" build which has working camera is the most stable

CM10 (which I prefer)- can be found in the thread he posted originally.


----------



## Bronto (Nov 20, 2012)

Link to "up-to-date" ?


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Just look at the Forums 1st page- I'm not gonna hold your hand here. Read and learn as well. It's your best option


----------



## UncleMick (Nov 4, 2012)

Bronto said:


> Link to "up-to-date" ?


http://get.cm/?device=tenderloin

That's CM-9-20121118-NIGHTLY

You may need want to flash 'preview 12' over it (latest update) please see this thread
http://rootzwiki.com...working-camera/

Note: If the pad bluescreen's on boot, long hold power & home button forces reboot (preview12 is the fix for this)

You may know this, Goomanager and TWRP, 




_HP Touchpad with working camera - thanks to Dorregaray - _


----------

